# New generation of strings...



## MissPout (Nov 19, 2007)

I've seen this at the wholesale...

The C-String


----------



## Nox (Nov 19, 2007)

No WAY, man!

I am not wearing one of those again. Don't do it ladies. I saw all the bad reviews about it and thought it'd be funny to buy one and wear. Well, it ain't funny. The back end of that thing kept burying itself in my...





All I'm saying, is that it makes a much better "avant-garde" headband, that's about what it amounts to me these days. Just take my word for it. You do not want this as an undergarment.


----------



## monniej (Nov 19, 2007)

what will they think of next? lol~


----------



## MissPout (Nov 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The back end of that thing kept burying itself in my...



ewwwww


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm just puzzled as to how the eff that thing could possibly stay on by itself??


----------



## bCreative (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh no!! That thing looks like it hurts like hell and is very uncomfortable!!


----------



## Nox (Nov 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ewwwww



Sorry.



. Sometimes the imagination is more vivid than the actual words.

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm just puzzled as to how the eff that thing could possibly stay on by itself?? Oh believe me... it stays on very well. In fact, it's letting go that's the problem. 

Originally Posted by *MissBGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh no!! That thing looks like it hurts like hell and is very uncomfortable!! You're right about that. I do enjoy thongs, and I wear them all the time. But after digging that contraption out, I had to go commando for a few days to let the soreness subside.
I am actually glad someone else brought this up. Otherwise, I would have been to embarrassed to share my bad experience with it.


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 19, 2007)

lol wow. i know it wouldn't do me any good but curiosity has me wanting to try one on. they do look like headbands, though..


----------



## KellyB (Nov 19, 2007)

It looks really uncomfortable


----------



## Aprill (Nov 19, 2007)

Uhm where is that supposed to go? Is that supposed to cover my vajayjay!!!!


----------



## Nox (Nov 19, 2007)

^ Yep. _Supposed to_, that's the operative phrase here. Depending on the person, it won't stay in position. On me, it just kept riding more and more up and forward, then when I would sit down... yikes!


----------



## lglala84 (Nov 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ Yep. _Supposed to_, that's the operative phrase here. Depending on the person, it won't stay in position. On me, it just kept riding more and more up and forward, then when I would sit down... yikes!



lol ...ok now i got the graphic picture!
but it does look interesting, just like to put it on, show it to your boy toy, and have it come off in no time.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif All I'm saying, is that it makes a much better "avant-garde" headband. thats what i thought when i first saw the picture.


----------



## farris2 (Nov 20, 2007)

it doesnt even look comfy


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 20, 2007)

One word,OUCH!


----------



## Saje (Nov 20, 2007)

Another one who tried it... I hated it as well. Nox described it well. I ended up going commando the night I tried it on. Threw it in the trash before any real damage was done.

Definite Hell No.


----------



## flychick767 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nox's description was enough for me. I will not waste $ on them.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 27, 2007)

Weird..Don't think i'd waste my money on it.


----------



## sleepyspan (Nov 27, 2007)

I've seen these before, and still...words fail me! They look so uncomfortable.


----------



## Nick007 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wtf???


----------



## amandabelle (Nov 27, 2007)

omgosh! no thank you, it took me a second to realize what they even were, lol!


----------



## Karren (Nov 29, 2007)

Now that wouldn't work for me at all!!! hahaha


----------



## Bellagigi (Nov 29, 2007)

No way. That thing will end up in lawsuits. If you're wearing that and have a car wreck they may need the jaws of life to remove it. Maybe it's sexy on but it looks like they made it with a little fabric and some creative bending of a freaking coat hanger.


----------



## enyadoresme (Dec 2, 2007)

i wonder whose bright idea it was to come up with that thing


----------



## MACmaniac (Dec 2, 2007)

Interesting. I'll pass tho!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 2, 2007)

There was a thread on this already...


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh my... that's interesting but at a price it seems.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 3, 2007)

Damn that thing is small. I would never be caught wearing something like that!


----------



## KristinB (Dec 7, 2007)

That looks awful. I don't see the point of it. It would be better to just go commando.


----------



## amandabelle (Dec 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now that wouldn't work for me at all!!! hahaha Hahahaha...omgosh, that's too funny


----------



## Maysie (Dec 7, 2007)

This seems like it would promote the spread of bacteria even worse than thongs do, and be a pain in the ass, literally.


----------



## speedy (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, that looks really painful!


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bellagigi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No way. That thing will end up in lawsuits. If you're wearing that and have a car wreck they may need the jaws of life to remove it. Maybe it's sexy on but it looks like they made it with a little fabric and some creative bending of a freaking coat hanger. 
Lmao i almost peed on myself from hearing that.


----------



## fawp (Dec 15, 2007)

You know...there are just some designs that you can't improve upon.


----------



## Bellagigi (Dec 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lmao i almost peed on myself from hearing that. Thank you thank you very much


----------



## colormeup (Dec 15, 2007)

This is one of those things where more is less. Talk about sitting on a fence.


----------



## Lia (Dec 15, 2007)

Actually, it's not a new idea; This is worn here on brazil by some women when dancing on Carnaval (but they have another thing on the back to hold it)

Let me see if i can find a pic

ETA: you can see it a bit here - the woman's line around the triangle are tan marks, not the strings


----------



## Farfett (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't like. They look really uncomfortable + I don't know how it is going to stay in place lol.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Dec 29, 2007)

sounds and looks painful!


----------



## Fire (Dec 31, 2007)

It seems to me, there are enough problems in life without purposefully adding worrying about your undergarments [or lack thereof] to it. Give me a nice comfy pair of hipsters.


----------



## breathless (Jan 2, 2008)

hm ... no thanks. lol.


----------

